# SS Lady Ann (+1917)



## ChrisHBWB (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello folks,

While researching my ancestors, I came over the SS Lady Ann, she was torpedoed off Scarborough according to www.wrecksite.eu. Original newspaper articles though say she ran into a mine (see attached)

Now what is correct? A deckboy (14yrs) was a family member of mine, and I would really like to know what happened

Best regards,
Chris


----------



## JoyceW (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, Chris, here's an interesting twist. According to u-boat.net, Lady Ann was torpedoed by UB 21 (Oberleutnant zur See Franz Walther) on 16/2/17, 3 miles from Scarborough. Lady Ann was built by S P Austin & Son, Sunderland, launched in 1882. Later that year, Walther took command of UB 75 and was lost in December 1917 when his boat was mined - off Scarborough (per u-boat.net again). So it would seem that SS Lady Ann was definitely sunk by torpedo, but that the man responsible was lost in the same area by mine 10 months later.

Regards, Joyce


----------



## Kath (Sep 27, 2005)

AGREEMENT AND ACCOUNT OF CREW Foreign Going Ship (Home Trade) for the Lady Ann are for sale on Ebay.
Years 1900, 1911 x 2, 1911-12.

Kath.


----------

